# Whatcha Working On?



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

In the attempt to get a thread going about something other than Trek stuff, maybe we can at least see how many people are working on other stuff.
I just finished the Hulk last month so now I'm trying to complete an unfinished restoration project of Dr. Jekyll as Mr Hyde original that I started last year...
the figure is done and the base is almost there...just need to work on the details on the table and accessories.

What's on your table?

MMM


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

• just finished my Flintstone's mobile, I just have to do the base...
• Finishing up my PL Spiderman
• Even though the contest is over I am gonna finish my Homer car/conversion
• While I was home sick on Friday I trimmed, stuffed and glued my Horizon Keaton Batmans... (1 and Returns)
• Built and am now preping to paint the Halcyon Narcissus

That's it for now
Travis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Refinishing an old kitbash, the USS Grand Alliance. New paint, new decals. There's a thread about it over on Cult's site with in-progress photos.


> In the attempt to get a thread going about something other than Trek stuff


 Oops! 

Simultaneously I'm building AMtech's Ta-183 in conjectural WWII German Navy markings. I made up a staffel emblem of a raven over the sea and made a decal for it. Decaled it last night, just have the dullcoating, weathering, and landing gear to go.

After that I plan to tackle Trumpeter's 1/32 F-105G Wld Weasel. Verlinden finally made a cockpit set for it to replace the mediocre kit cockpit, so now I can go for it. I hope to Yoda it fits on one of my shelves!!

Of course Trumpeter's 1/48 SM.79 is still sitting there almost done. Maybe I should finish that up too.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> In the attempt to get a thread going about something other than Trek stuff,


Goes to show just how popular Trek is. Whatsamattuh, you jealous...?  


> maybe we can at least see how many people are working on other stuff.
> I just finished the Hulk last month so now I'm trying to complete an unfinished restoration project of Dr. Jekyll as Mr Hyde original that I started last year...
> the figure is done and the base is almost there...just need to work on the details on the table and accessories.
> 
> ...


Might want to set down before clicking on the link if you don't like Trek, 'cause I've got a shelf full of 1/2500 Star Trek ships - and that isn't even the full shelf!  Most of them have been "in-work" for months on end due to a recent deployment, but about half of what's there is recent. I think I've built 12 to 15 in the last three or four weeks alone. 

I have a whole lot of other Trek in-work, too. Only non-Trek I've got is an M1025 armored Hummvee which only has maybe 1/4 of the parts cut from the trees and some primer shot on it. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

I'm trying to figure out how to finish my Wonderfest entry. I'm converting Polar Lights' Dracula into Bela Lugosi in White Zombie (the scene where he's standing there with the scarf in his hands after the coach drives off). I used Diceman Creations Bela head and totally redid the upper torso and reworked the hands/arms. I hope I can finish this bad boy in time. It's my first 'normal human' skin tone attempt. I've been putting that off for some time and am fairly pleased with the results.


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh wow another Dig at the trek builders. I'm shocked!!

John


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

Did I mention I gave him Spock ears?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I've nearly completed the base for the "Sleepy Hollow" kit. It's a slow go.....

RK


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

PL Kiss - Paul Stanly and the AMT Alien FIGURE Kits

{In my best Foghorn Leghorn}
Ah Say, Ah Say FIGURE Kits that is...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

My presentation at Wonderfest...hope the fireworks go off without a hitch...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ShotgunLebowski said:


> Oh wow another Dig at the trek builders. I'm shocked!!
> 
> John


I wasn't trying to dig Trek builders as I have one on the dock waiting to get started. I just wanted to see what else the universe was doing with their time.
There are plenty of Trek opportunities to talk about this or that. I wanted to talk about something else for a change!  

ChrisW - Whatcha got going on there?
MMM


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Fine Mold's Slave 1-a remarkable kit. Tamiya's 1/24th Ferrari Enzo with the Scale Motorsports' super detail set. A CG animation project.


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

Oops I forgot to post what I was building.  

1.Anakins Pod Racer for an old co-worker who doesn't build models. This one I have 1 engine assembled. 

2.I have 1 PL Ent about 99% Done built as the Defiant, just needs flat coat. 

3. Tamiya Bradley Fighting vehicle. This ones about 45% done. 

Not sure what I will do next. I have LIS J2 for my brother and I have a ton of unbuilt kits to choose from. Including a large stock of Yamato/Starblazers so I have plenty for along time yet I keep buying more. 

John


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I wasn't trying to dig Trek builders as I have one on the dock waiting to get started. I just wanted to see what else the universe was doing with their time.
> There are plenty of Trek opportunities to talk about this or that. I wanted to talk about something else for a change!
> 
> ChrisW - Whatcha got going on there?
> MMM


Just so's ya know, I was just pokin' at you. Nothing personal was meant. And I really do model almost exclusively in Trek, tho I'm *trying* to rehabilitate myself to occasionally do something else.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm working on my MIM Phantom of the Opera Aurora cover version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Lets see, currently on the workbench:

1. Aurora Wolfman with Posthumous replacemtent head and nameplate. Also sculpting an addition to the base that uses the Dracula tree

2. Geometric's Son of Frankenstein vinyl kit

3. Aurora MOTM Creature that I'm restoring.

4. Aurora Creature with Jimmy Flinstone customizing kit.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Currently working on Pl's Forgotten Prisoner, PL's LIS Cyclops w/Chariot, and PL's The Witch. Never seem to find enough time to gain any ground on 'em, though. Doubt I'll have any of them at the Fest, but, who knows!



Wayne


----------



## Chris Ford (Apr 13, 2000)

I've got 3 NX 01's just sitting in their boxes at the moment. I'll have time to get excited about them when I complete some other projects. At the moment I'm working on:
*an Aliens Space Jockey by Halcyon
*an Invaders UFO diorama, with the UFO all lit up. This is almost complete, am working on the photographer. I've just carved a 2mm wide SLR camera & telephoto lens for him. Ordered my HO scale birds from "Little Critters" in Canada yesterday.
*another Invaders UFO diorama. This time not lit, but almost totally buried in the earth. The army has found it and are trying to etricate it.
*a Slave 1 kit - am about mid way finished. Engines and cockpit light up. This will be presebted in a large asteroid field diorama.
*on order...my next project - a Jedi Starfighter, to go in the asteroid dio, being chased down by Jango Fett. I think I'll title it, "Get 'im dad"!
*on order...my next simultaneous project - another Slave 1, but done up as Boba Fett's ship in SW V.
*Fully lit (interior) shuttle Tyderium.
*a 27" wingspan BOP - this is a long term project as the resin, by Warp, isn't the greatest quality. Still, I like the size.
*then my NX 01's -one regular, one as seen in the episode "Damage" and the third a hybred version - a cross between the NX 01 the the TOS Enterprise.
*long, long term project - my Borg cube/crashed Defiant confrontation.

Oughta keep me busy for a while.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Well. I am still working on ways to demolish my Creature model - since Oct. of '03. The back is just all frigging wrong - it has this gap thing that I have to use putty on, and it just doesn't look perfectly like it does in my head. I hate that !!!

I do however like the way the base turned out. I won't insult the base by attaching the #@( creature to it at this point.

It has not been an auspicious beginning for my second year in rediscovering the joy of putting together a model. Life sometimes gets in the way. I really look forward to seeing all kinds of models and techinques at Wonderfest - need a good jolt of inspiration.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Working on the P.L. Hunchback.What a great model!I hate the plastic ropes though.Anybody got a good idea how to replicate woven rope? :jest:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

A number of Trek models which I won't list.

However, as far as other stuff goes, I'm actually starting my first figure kit. Okay, it's a pretty lame kit, but I'm building the AMT alien. I'm going to work my way up to the Halcyon alien warrior kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> PL Kiss - Paul Stanly and the AMT Alien FIGURE Kits


 Please tell me they're together in one diorama! :lol:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BadRonald said:


> Working on the P.L. Hunchback.What a great model!I hate the plastic ropes though.Anybody got a good idea how to replicate woven rope? :jest:


Try actual string - I've seen some where the weave really looks like a small version of rope. I've also seen fine chain used effectively.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm working on my LaBrea Tar Pit scene, The NX, The 1/32 monogram CSM. The common theme-Big Freakin Kits!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Currently on my workbench: 1996 Yamaha 750. (Dadgummed dirty carb...)


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Working on a Toy Biz The Thing sporadicly.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

I am working on the Dry Dock for the new TMP E that is coming out.
I will have pictures soon.

Chris Lee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

yamahog said:


> Currently on my workbench: 1996 Yamaha 750. (Dadgummed dirty carb...)


 Wouldn't it be easier to work on it on the floor?


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

BadRonald said:


> Working on the P.L. Hunchback.What a great model!I hate the plastic ropes though.Anybody got a good idea how to replicate woven rope? :jest:


Check out some of the model ship rigging rope out there. It comes in all sizes and colors. Just search hobby supply shops on line or better yet, go to a craft store and look in the section for beads and necklace making supplies. They will have a good range of bead threads and even very thin (almost as thin as thread ) leather chord that looks good as well (and to think I used to cringe when my wife wanted to go to Hobby Lobby or Michaels).


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Thanks for the help guys!One more question though,is woven a real word?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

PL Buddy Baker Charger

Glad you didn't ask what unfinished projects are in boxes!
Marty


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BadRonald said:


> Thanks for the help guys!One more question though,is woven a real word?


 *woven*

woven (wo´ven) verb
Past participle of weave.

adjective
Made by weaving: a finely woven rug.

noun
Material or a fabric made by weaving.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Third Edition copyright © 1992 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Electronic version licensed from INSO Corporation; further reproduction and distribution restricted in accordance with the Copyright Law of the United States. All rights reserved.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

A full size replica of the holes I cut in my walls to run video
cable through (lots of puttying, sanding and painting, no 
decals though).

Otherwise the PNT tug conversion for the PL 1701. Also a 
Macross Regult that now has a base to keep him from tipping
over, that needs seam work on it's thighs, touch up paint
and then weathering.

Edge


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Edge, Any pics of the Regult? Missles or scout? Mine is in model limbo....


----------



## kinooruen (Jan 25, 2004)

*On the bench...*

Sometimes it seems it'd be easier to answer, "what am I not working on." Anyway, in the past week, I've been --
assembling Jango's Slave 1 - which got me to also pull out the old MPC kit of Boba's Slave 1 (it's about 1/83 if the FineMolds kit is indeed 1/72)
painting WARP's Jem'Hadar
assembling a PL D-7 (while watching A Wrinkle in Time monday eve)
assembling Imai's Mospeada Legios fighter (while watching Ent yestereve)
futzing with lighting for the NX01

Roger


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

F91 said:


> Edge, Any pics of the Regult? Missles or scout? Mine is in model limbo....


No pictures at this time. It is a standard issue Regult 1/72 Imai kit (the
biggest one made). I did it rather simply, not too fancy (kinda like
seen on the show). It took a tumble a few years back and needed
to be fixed, that is mostly done now, but I noticed it developed the
cracks on the "thighs".  I'll try and get some pictures of it soon, but
I don't have a digital camera yet.

Edge


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Edge, I've got the 1/72 Glaug pod, my regult is 1/100


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Sold my Glaugs, along with most of my Macross stuff,
awhile back. 

I have a Queadluun-Rau kit which needs to be finished,
it has been completely hand painted, but looks pretty
good.

Here's a picture of the kit box (not mine just one I found
on the web, my box apparently has disappeared):
http://home.so-net.com.hk/~yttsang/images/113-1330_IMG.jpg

I also have a 1/72 transforming VF-1S to build sometime...

Edge


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

I havent mentioned for a while but I try and maintain a Daily online diary, of in progress reports of what ever I have on the bench at the moment, heres a link if you would like a look

http://www.markatherton4.com/diarypage.html

Cheers Wolfie


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Really nice work Wolfie!

"Yeah but, does Dracula know it!?"

That catwoman model makes me feel funny. Meow! 

Edge


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

STILL waiting on my lights from elwirecheap.com for my refit... so buillding a 1/100 Glaug.
Trying to modify the arms with a ball and socket joint at the sholder.
Recessing the nose and those pincer things on the feet. Pic tonight.


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

still doing my 4 foot cardassian warship that ive been doing on & off for about 3 years, i was going to make moulds of this monster, but tbecause of the size of it, it would be too expensive, so just building it as a solid model, it`s goddam heavy!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, got a couple going, as usual. I'm working on Starship Modeler's Action Class ship, putting the ablative armour on the nacelles, then it's on to painting. I also need to finish up my kitbash TOS-looking NX-01. And just for giggles I'm starting/restarting two more- One is a Galaxy Class variant from an RPG I do. The other is taking a 1/24 new VW Beetle & turning it into this:
http://www.botcollector.com/ComShowCase1.htm
And for all you TF fans, I'm giving him Goldbug's head.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Beetlebot looks like fun!

Can you show us your TOS-looking NX-01? I've been thinking about the same thing.

I've made some big progress on my garage>workshop conversion. I removed one of the garage doors today and replaced with a temporary wall of fiberboard while I frame it from the outside for doors and windows. Next step, however, is to cut a hole in the wall and put in an airconditioner. The midlands of South Carolina are no place to be without some form of efficient cooling during the summer.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm working on a resin kit of Skrat from Ice Age, and I have a PL Captain America sub-assembled, filled and primed. The next step is to re-prime and if that looks good I'll start painting, which I find a bit daunting to get a good spray job on the stripes on the torso. Oh..god, I forgot, I have to decide if I'm going to fill the back of the shield and sand it. Icky poo as they say.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Captain America is on my "bench".


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

*Glaug*

must prime this to see how I'm doing on seams


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Beetlebot looks like fun!


It should be! It'll sure test my scratching abilities!

[/QUOTE]Can you show us your TOS-looking NX-01? I've been thinking about the same thing.[/QUOTE]
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/EarlyNX/MostlyDone.jpg
Here's a quick shot. She's built from the PL 1/1000 E. Currently, I'm in the process of painting. I'll post more when she's out of the booth.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Excellent, PoSII! Definitely got that TOS/pre-TOS look! I wish they'd have done something more like that for the ST:ENT series.

Prosta: That thing is cool as all git-out! But one question: what the devil is it?


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

*Macross*

Robotech/Macross Tactical Pod Glaug.
Next to the refit the Macross Destroids and the Glaug/Regult are my favorite kits.

Talk about revisiting my youth. Spent the summer of '85 in the States. There was a hobby shop around the corner selling all this Robotech stuff. This is the 1st one I've done since then.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been loafing for the last few weeks. I still have some finish-work on my Frankenstein with little girl, and I was gonna start on Alfred E. Neuman, but I just recieved my Monster Time Clock and started the background. 
It's a great casting, with no clean-up, and I'm as happy as a vampire with a debit card at the blood bank ! 
Since I like figure models and faces it should be a joy to do, but as has been said here before, rather contorting to the fingers/hands to work on.
I have two examples on my PC file, so I'm doing the background the dark blue as one has, but the faces in full color. I primed the hands with white, then did them in luminescent paint, and the moon the same way. The moon looks "cool", "neato", ( add your adjective here ) !!
So I guess I'll be 'Dabbling' at this for a while.
Dabbler


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, it seems like I've been working on the following, off and on, forever. But I WILL finish them eventually!

R.M.S. Titanic
R.M.S. Mauretania (1/600)
R.M.S. Queen Elizabeth (1/600)
R.M.S. Queen Elizabeth 2 (1/600)
PL Enterprise NCC-1701 (Pilot)
PL Enterprise NCC-1701 (Production)

_"Steady as she goes!"_


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Scratchbuilding motel for Bates House

Dracula's Dragster

_Thinking_ about the Surfite - but I'm not sure I should open that one yet

Mastering my new Family Tree software - can't wait to see it fill up with nuts

Cleaning out the hall closet


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"Cleaning out the hall closet??????? "

"DON'T OPEN THAT CLOSET MAGEE !!!!! "


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Dabbler, u talking about Yeager's clock?!? That's gonna be my next purchase. Can u post some progress pics of it along the way?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If this transfer works, this will be a pic of the clock with 6 figures done.
I don't know if it's yeager or not.
Dabbler
Ok, it didn't work. i'll try another way??

OK, I put a pic in the photo album, but the quality is bad. I have to get a good digicam.
I am happy with the results so far, thanks to tips, etc. I learned from folks on this board.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

I don't even know how to directly post pics here and by sheer luck got Ofoto file up once. lol Maybe I should try and master that this week. 

I love that clock. Yeah it's Jeff Y's.  R u using acrylics ?? Modeler's Resource is doing an article on that clock for the Oct. fall issue.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Dr. Smith and the Robot!!

Huzz


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

1/25 batmobile using the futura as a base.
Wilco's Proteus. 

i have Monogram's Blue Thunder and a cutaway Andrew Jackson Sub waiting in the wings!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Monster Clock*

Yeah AV, I'm using acrylics. I 'discovered' them a little while ago and really love them. Especially since I do figures and want the flatter finish as oposed to gloss enamels. Plus the water cleanup,thinners play hob with my skin
I get mine from Wal-Mart, something like $.44 for small ( 2oz. ) and $1.67 for larger (8oz.) .I bought a couple gloss by mistake, but use Testors Dullcoat to tame it down. All of this stuff I learned by eavesdropping on this BB before I joined. ( there're some reall pros on here )
I buy the basic colors and mix my own custom shades & tints. Well, OK, that does give me a whole table crammed with 1.5 oz. jelly & mustard jars.
If I do want a gloss for some detail, I use Minwax Polycrylic Clear Gloss. Like on the "Creature" on the clock. I'm not near as good as some on here, but I like the way the clock is turning out. I'm sure you love it too.
Dabbler

"If it ain't broke,
you ain't tryin"
-Red Green-


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

AV, I checked my Monster Time Wall Clock. It's from Earthbound Studios, "Designed and sculpted by Rocco Tartamella". www.roccoandvinnieart.com I bought it from Monster In Motion.
It's a very clean sculpt and casting, and well detailed in deep relief. The heads are 2" long and 1" to 1 1/2" high. The face is total 12" D. I'm really enjoying working on it, BUT the likenesses are not accurate to all the actors but close enough for government work !! It will look good on the wall above my PC covering that big chunk of fallen plaster.
I think someone on this BB,( maybe Dave Hussey ) did one also. He may have posted it in the photo file ??
Is that the same one you referred to ??
Dabbler


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Harry!

That wasn't me that did the clock. Although if anyone wants to send me one........ 

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya know the old synapses don't work like they used to, but somebody will fess up to the clock sooner or later. It's not that I don't remember, 'cause I write this stuff down, but then I lose it ! 

Yeah, I know, in more ways than one :freak: 

the Disoriented Dabbler

"Remember, I'm pullin' for ya,
We're all in this together !"
-Red Green-


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Harry - LOL!

Hey, anyone building any of their Big Lots stuff? I've started Smith and the Robot. The Robot figure goes together fairly well and quickly with some minor seam stuff here and there. Smith is nicely sculpted but there are some large seams that will need work, notably around the shoulders.

Alll in all though, a very cool model!

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm working on my Wolfman. Same seam issues. I also picked up a Dick Tracy (on ladder) for 5$ (only one there, a resale store) because of John P's excellent build up. It's really well done, nice engineering, very few issues at all. It's been lots of fun so far.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've got a Dick Tracy kit that I opened a couple of years back with the intent of starting, but didn't. And last week I took the plunge and bought another one plus a space coupe on eBay







. At a half decent price too, I am pleased to report.

Yesterday I pickup up Lost in Space Season 3 Volume 1 on DVD at Futureshop for 20% off. The first episode is one I remember from the old View Master reels I had ( and still have in this case) as a kid. Its "The Condemned of Space". Aside from lots of great Robot color references for my Smith and Robot build-up, it features some other treats such as The Jupiter II lifting off and raising its landing gear and Robby the Robot festooned with yellow stripes as an automated prison guard.

Huzz


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Im working on the wolfman as we speak,creature is drying,Captain america just needs his shield finished, munsters is done and I havent started the Snake scene yet,Spidey,hulk,Smith n robot,Robot are all for the stash as Ive got build ups of those.Oh and Bond...... But hes waiting on a "secret mission"BTW thanks to all who helped me obtain these kits.It was really cool trading with all of you!!!!


----------

